# Apple or dell



## evilwit (Jan 21, 2014)

Hey guys,
I want to buy a new laptop for myself.I have two laptops in my mind.One is dell Inspiron 15 7000 series with an i7 processor and another one is Apple Macbook Pro retina 13 late 2013 256GB model.So,the queries

*I am a windows user now,so how difficult is to learn using a mac?

*Does Mac have enough apps for a person like me who likes to listen music,watch HD youtube videos and movies and occasionally likes to play around with new hacking apps,modding android phones and other stuff like that?Like if i need a app for something new,the app store should have that.Once i bought a blackberry with a logic that I don't need that much apps but ended up selling up after 2 months of purchase.I don't want to do that mistake again.

*How's gaming on mac?I am casual gamer who likes to play FPS.Can latest games be played on this with playable frame rates?

*The reason I am preferring mac because of the attention it garners plus snappy performance.And the reason I am not preferring dell cause its very heavy and less portable and also because i doesn't have a ssd.But are these reasons justifed?

thanks


----------



## kkn13 (Jan 21, 2014)

evilwit said:


> Hey guys,
> I want to buy a new laptop for myself.I have two laptops in my mind.One is dell Inspiron 15 7000 series with an i7 processor and another one is Apple Macbook Pro retina 13 late 2013 256GB model.So,the queries
> 
> *I am a windows user now,so how difficult is to learn using a mac?
> ...



Stick to dell I have both a 2010 Mac Pro (desktop not MacBook Pro) and a dell Inspiron 15R 7520 and windows is still the best 
Macs are only good for older ppl who want a fancy laptop to access the web


----------



## evilwit (Jan 21, 2014)

if thats the thing then why do all the young people use it professionaly


----------



## whitestar_999 (Jan 21, 2014)

Why Do Designers Use Macs?

if you have the money,don't want to fiddle with settings or do experiments with softwares & more interested in showing off your laptop rather than your computer skills then get mac else get windows.


----------



## kkn13 (Jan 21, 2014)

evilwit said:


> if thats the thing then why do all the young people use it professionaly



see ppl who buy macs are specific
for video editing mac pros are the best (my parents have recordign studios so we use mac pro there and two of them are at my house)
we indians are show offs usually and dont care abt vfm or anything else
we see someone on the road with an iphone and we say "arre uske paas iphone hai!!''
the same is with girls and a few technologically ignorant youths including guys who want to show off how rich they are etc
IMO dont get a mac unless ur into editing , the dell is better to maintain vfm and will play games lightyears ahead of any mac and will last longer
plus dell is better in service and warranty , apple india doesnt give a sh** abt consumers
this coming from someone with both equal nos of apple and non apple products
the dell will serve u better
hope i helped 
post if u still have any queries

''if thats the thing then why do all the young people use it professionaly''
correction -
if thats the thing then why do all the young noobs act like they use it professionaly



whitestar_999 said:


> Why Do Designers Use Macs?
> 
> if you have the money,don't want to fiddle with settings or do experiments with softwares & more interested in showing off your laptop rather than your computer skills then get mac else get windows.



+100000
plus gaming sucks on macs at even low settings

ohh and i thought i should add my friend bought a macbook air 13'' same time as my 7520 and hes sent it to the mapple service centre like a million times without any solution for his degrading battery life(was 10 hrs avg now is less than even 3)
they refuse to accept it as a hardware issue and keep saying he needs to update from mountain lion to mavericks
but if that was the case why was it working properly in the initial few months on the same software
plus macs arent upgradable at all so no 3rd party service
he finally gave up and bought an HP ultrabook with elementary os and is happier with it and says its better in every way than osx


----------



## arijitsinha (Jan 21, 2014)

whitestar_999 said:


> Why Do Designers Use Macs?
> 
> if you have the money,don't want to fiddle with settings or do experiments with softwares & more interested in showing off your laptop rather than your computer skills then get mac else get windows.



Not only designing, for any development purpose, mac is best. For personal, windows.

@OP, why to stick to dell? there are a lot of other brands. Sony laptops are also eye candy.
Gaming in Mac is limited. You will not get the latest games on Mac.


----------



## masterkd (Jan 21, 2014)

arijitsinha said:


> Not only designing, for any development purpose, mac is best. For personal, windows.



For development mac is not anywhere near best. I need to use mac everyday and mac is only good for iOS or mac OS development. Anything that needs java sucks in mac. For development nothing beats Linux.


----------



## Anorion (Jan 21, 2014)

long battery life on macs helps
for gaming, there are a diff set of games available, and these are great for casual gamers. steam has a modest library. there are some fps, modern combat : domination or dragon hunter : sniper choice. at least the mac app store has a steady stream of content over the windows 8 store, but the mac wont play all the latest or old pc titles

getting to know windows 8 is at least as hard as getting used to a mac, even 8 has a bunch of trackpad gestures similar to the functionality on macbooks

go for the macbook it will last much longer


----------



## $hadow (Jan 21, 2014)

And understanding gestures can be a pain if you are new to it like I was once on my y510p. 
But still macs does provides a very decent battery life and looks as well if you want to flaunt it .
my vote goes for mac


----------



## Monk (Jan 21, 2014)

I  have always been a windows guy, i been using pc's ever since. Recently i bought a MBA (Mac Book Air) and so far it has been a great experience! Wish i had bought it earlier!!

1.) I find mac to be more user friendly, everything is where it suppose to be. After solving the initial riddles like 'How do i right click', or where is program files and stuff. You will cruise along the learning curve, it isn't steep. It's rather enjoyable.

2.) Apple store is very strictly moderated store. So there aren't any BS or fake apps there. All apps i have downloaded i have found them to be of high quality, and without glitches. There are tons of apps there, pretty sure you will find anything you need. And yes, there are alternative places where you can get less 'moderated' apps.

3.) I'm a gamer, and only thing i was skeptical about was gaming on a MBA. But to my surprise there are some good casual games on the appstore and on steam. I just bought CS:GO and loving it!

4.) Track pad on MBA is amazing, i have never used any track pad as comfortable as on this machine, pro-tip: Learn all gestures, it will make your life easy! Battery life is also a plus, i can use it around 8-10ish hours with a single charge. I haven't used a retina display but i think it will blow you away. Coming from 1366x768 laptop, i was amazed to see the colors on my new MBA. (Non- Retina)


----------



## evilwit (Jan 22, 2014)

Monk said:


> I  have always been a windows guy, i been using pc's ever since. Recently i bought a MBA (Mac Book Air) and so far it has been a great experience! Wish i had bought it earlier!!
> 
> 1.) I find mac to be more user friendly, everything is where it suppose to be. After solving the initial riddles like 'How do i right click', or where is program files and stuff. You will cruise along the learning curve, it isn't steep. It's rather enjoyable.
> 
> ...



thanks for the reply.but can you tell me from where can I get those less moderated apps for mac?I actually found lots of penetration testing apps like kismet,kismac,.backtrack etc.thanks


----------



## omega44-xt (Jan 22, 2014)

evilwit said:


> if thats the thing then why do all the young people use it professionaly



Show off

My friend recently upgraded from Xperia U to iPhone 4
Personally i wouldn't have done that. Moreover with 20k, I might have bought Xperia SP or S4 Mini (Dual SIM)


----------



## Anorion (Jan 22, 2014)

can run windows on the macbook using boot camp and play pc games.


----------



## Dr. House (Jan 22, 2014)

Macbook air 13" 128GB costs 68k and it worths every penny.


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Jan 22, 2014)

IMHO, Macbooks aren't VFM hardware wise. If your budget is around 70k, get lenovo y510.


----------



## Krow (Jan 22, 2014)

Luffy said:


> IMHO, Macbooks aren't VFM hardware wise. If your budget is around 70k, get lenovo y510.


 stop posting rubbish in every Apple thread.

*indianexpress.com/article/technolo...e-macbook-air-cheaper-than-windows-laptops/0/


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Jan 22, 2014)

Krow said:


> stop posting rubbish in every Apple thread.
> 
> *indianexpress.com/article/technolo...e-macbook-air-cheaper-than-windows-laptops/0/





I don't see how a laptop with 11 inch 768p screen, no GPU, 4th gen core i5 and a mere 4 gb ram is better than a laptop having 15 inch FHD screen, nvidia gt 750m, 4th gen core i7 and 8 GB ram at the same price.


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Jan 22, 2014)

evilwit said:


> thanks for the reply.but can you tell me from where can I get those less moderated apps for mac?I actually found lots of penetration testing apps like kismet,kismac,.backtrack etc.thanks


*Backtrack* is an OS with tools for penetration testing. So it won't matter whether buy a laptop with windows os or one with mac os. You'll have to boot into backtrack for penetration-testing purposes.


----------



## Monk (Jan 22, 2014)

evilwit said:


> thanks for the reply.but can you tell me from where can I get those less moderated apps for mac?I actually found lots of penetration testing apps like kismet,kismac,.backtrack etc.thanks



A quick you tube search will yield you results.

Edit: Well this thread is turning into yet another mac vs pc. I'm outta here!


----------



## Krow (Jan 22, 2014)

Luffy said:


> I don't see how a laptop with 11 inch 768p screen, no GPU, 4th gen core i5 and a mere 4 gb ram is better than a laptop having 15 inch FHD screen, nvidia gt 750m, 4th gen core i7 and 8 GB ram at the same price.



 Can you read the first post? It says he'd prefer a portable laptop with an SSD. While you're drooling over the spec sheet, the fact is that MacBooks are far more portable and stable than Windows counterparts. Every Windows laptop I've owned has inevitably become very slow after a year or two of usage. Not the case with Mac users. 

Also, feel free to comment if you've used a device. Too many fools on the Internet look at spec sheets to make recommendations. Try not to be one of them.


----------



## evilwit (Jan 23, 2014)

can you guys suggest some other windows laptop which is slim around 14inch screen.8 gigs of ram.a decent GPU and ssd.no acer,
hcl etc.upcoming models are also welcomed


----------



## Anorion (Jan 23, 2014)

listen. get the macbook if you can and run windows on it for the software you need. the mac exclusive software run better on the macs then windows exclusive software. you do not need to hog resources with an anti virus. every usb is safe, thats like thousands of reasons to get a mac.
go for the dell otherwise, but the build quality sucks, spend 2k extra to get the touch screen version, ensure you get a couple of add-ons, which should include a bag, a headset, and a shopping voucher, free one year subscription to anti virus, get a spare battery, its gonna get expensive later on.


----------



## evilwit (Jan 23, 2014)

Anorion said:


> listen. get the macbook if you can and run windows on it for the software you need. the mac exclusive software run better on the macs then windows exclusive software. you do not need to hog resources with an anti virus. every usb is safe, thats like thousands of reasons to get a mac.
> go for the dell otherwise, but the build quality sucks, spend 2k extra to get the touch screen version, ensure you get a couple of add-ons, which should include a bag, a headset, and a shopping voucher, free one year subscription to anti virus, get a spare battery, its gonna get expensive later on.



thanks man for the reply.can I run windows virtually on mac for the softwares I need and when I dont need the software I can run  mac osx?will it run like as it runs as on dell?and is this true that a windows laptop will turn slow gradually and the mac wont?


----------



## Anorion (Jan 23, 2014)

boot camp. its dual boot. so yep, you can run osx when you dont want to run windows.


----------



## lywyre (Jan 23, 2014)

@OP: First try a Mac with bootcamp from any of your friends before you buy. There is no turning back once you buy it. 

You will not be shutting down windows, then go to boot camp, then change boot disk and boot into mac just to browse. You will just simply continue in Windows as you already will be having a browser. So what would be the point of getting a Mac? Yes there are good games for Mac, but are there any that you play? 

Quoting yourself: 





> Once i bought a blackberry with a logic that I don't need that much apps but ended up selling up after 2 months of purchase.I don't want to do that mistake again.



And a lone Macbook is not going to give you any fulfilment. If you have any other Apple devices (eg, an iPod), then your Apple experience will certainly be enhanced, but otherwise you may be pondering why did not go with a Windows option.


----------



## sam_738844 (Jan 23, 2014)

Anorion said:


> listen. get the macbook if you can and run windows on it for the software you need. the mac exclusive software run better on the macs then windows exclusive software.* you do not need to hog resources with an anti virus. every usb is safe, thats like thousands of reasons to get a mac.*
> go for the dell otherwise, but the build quality sucks, spend 2k extra to get the touch screen version, ensure you get a couple of add-ons, which should include a bag, a headset, and a shopping voucher, free one year subscription to anti virus, get a spare battery, its gonna get expensive later on.




This is one of the dumbest thing i heard from an apple enthusiast against windows, no offense, this *no virus theme *is ridiculously  lame to convince a user to buy apple products, there are lot many pros to one apple device ( which are indeed great ) which exclusively can be mentioned but this one.

 I'm using windows 7 for more than 4 years and windows 8 for almost 7 months, NOT even a single instance of virus or Malware could led harm to my PC,

To be honest I kept on opening too many sites with harmful cookie warnings, ad-wares , used USB drives thousand times which every time returned with a f**ing hive of viruses  and worms from other machines. Not even a single time the properly updated windows defender failed to protect from em. Never ever i have formatted the PC or recovered or repaired till date. and I do not have any antivirus installed in my laptop, never did and never will.

And seriously, if people can buy Macbooks worth of 68K, its not a mission to mars to have AVG installed in a windows laptop...for free


----------



## Anorion (Jan 23, 2014)

not an apple enthusiast. tech enthusiast. dont stop people from making a good purchase because of biased opinions. even im out of here.


----------



## sam_738844 (Jan 23, 2014)

I stand as none to influence someone with a mere fact that having a free antivirus in a windows PC isn't too bad. Hope Apple devices are not too fragile to get hurt by this. Apologies if offended.

I'm not stopping anyone to buy anything, people can use their own money to buy whatever they want, i just pointed out that among thousand other great aspects of Mac, this was not nearly a sound one. I don't need biased opinions to make clear statements.


----------



## evilwit (Jan 25, 2014)

Guys thanks for replying.I really appreciate it.All the things which are pointed out here have help me to decide and buy whatever which is better for me.Now coming to the point,
few things have became after this much of discussion.

Apple:it is snappy.
it has less apps(readenetration testing apps)
Light and portable.

Dell:can game much better on this.
it supports all the apps which I need.
is heavy.

so actually I am going to enroll in CEH very soon so gonna need a laptop which runs all the apps.portability is good but most of the time the the laptop is going to ly on the desk.so only have one issue.will windows be fast enough?please help


----------



## seamon (Jan 25, 2014)

Windows on a ssd is very fast. Just check if the dell one has a msata slot and you can fit one yourself.


----------



## evilwit (Jan 25, 2014)

thanks for the replies.is broadwell coming soon?so is this the right time to buy or should I wait?


----------



## evilwit (Jan 26, 2014)

please continue


----------



## evilwit (Jan 26, 2014)

Monk said:


> A quick you tube search will yield you results.
> 
> Edit: Well this thread is turning into yet another mac vs pc. I'm outta here!





Luffy said:


> *Backtrack* is an OS with tools for penetration testing. So it won't matter whether buy a laptop with windows os or one with mac os. You'll have to boot into backtrack for penetration-testing purposes.





Anorion said:


> can run windows on the macbook using boot camp and play pc games.



hey guys I have decided to for dell.finally.but one thing that is stoping me is that it doesnt have a ssd.it has a hybrid hdd.I dont know what is it?I just wana know that is a hybrid drive as fast as a ssd.and can I install a ssd?thanks .please reply.


----------



## seamon (Jan 26, 2014)

you can always replace your HDD with a SSD.
A SSD is still much faster than a hybrid HDD.


----------



## kkn13 (Jan 28, 2014)

Luffy said:


> IMHO, Macbooks aren't VFM hardware wise. If your budget is around 70k, get lenovo y510.



+10000 these fanboys never get it do they 
get the y510p its wayy better and apple india doesnt respect its consumers


----------



## seamon (Jan 28, 2014)

kkn13 said:


> +10000 these fanboys never get it do they
> get the y510p its wayy better and apple india doesnt respect its consumers



Y510p is only good for gaming.
The mac will be better for multitasking / designing and for people who want an extended battery life.


----------



## kunalgujarathi (Jan 28, 2014)

OP if you can wait for couple of months wait for Y50!
Already retina windows PC have came up!
Plus broadwell will be much much more significant improvement over has well!


----------



## evilwit (Jan 28, 2014)

seamon said:


> you can always replace your HDD with a SSD.
> A SSD is still much faster than a hybrid HDD.



thanks man for the reply.but in specification booklet it says ssd with "Intel smart with cache support" what does it mean?can I install ssds of other companies like samsung?thanks


----------



## evilwit (Jan 28, 2014)

kunalgujarathi said:


> OP if you can wait for couple of months wait for Y50!
> Already retina windows PC have came up!
> Plus broadwell will be much much more significant improvement over has well!



yeah man I have read about it on the internet.but can you tell me when its coming to india?


----------



## seamon (Jan 28, 2014)

evilwit said:


> yeah man I have read about it on the internet.but can you tell me when its coming to india?



I am estimating another 3-5 months.



evilwit said:


> thanks man for the reply.but in specification booklet it says ssd with "Intel smart with cache support" what does it mean?can I install ssds of other companies like samsung?thanks



Yes you can, you can add any 2.5" drive.
If your laptop has a msata drive then it's even better, no need to replace.


----------



## evilwit (Jan 29, 2014)

thanks guys for the help.but I have one last question in my mind.I hope you all would try to solve it.If my priorty is pentestin and simple day to day task,what would you guys then suggest?I am just buying dell becuase of the pentesting apps and gaming but if gaming is exculded frm it ,I would like to think again.One main reason that is stoping to go  for a mac is pentesting apps.I dont wanna buy a mac and end up using windows on it.are pentesting apps available for mac?please reply


----------

